# Cruising with children



## CaptnRog (Jun 12, 2001)

I would greatly appreciate any advise in regards to optimizing the the cruising experience for children 7-17 years old. How to enhance the home schooling education, where & how to encourage social interaction & meaningful relationships with new friends along the cruise, tips on how to keep them from being bored on long passages. 
We currently own 21'' coastal cruiser, we will be buying a 40'' cruising boat in 4 years, we will be moving aboard in 5 years & will ''Go Cruising'' in 6 years when my son is 8 years old. 
Thanks! - Roger Curley


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We only go out for a month at a time, but do have an active 11-year-old aboard. We encourage her to take part in sail handling and prepared her by sending her to sailing school. We make a big deal about locating the bookshops in each port and how it is a treat to buy a book or two, so she curls up with a book when the weather is rough or is just a bit bored during a passage. Also, what crafts or skills is your child developing (as he grows a bit more)? We saw our daughter''s interest in sketching and provisioned accordingly. Ropework projects can help pass a lot of time too. It also pays to have on board a few good books covering the flora and fauna of the areas you will travel in. Oh, yes, last but not least--a separate cabin for your child keeps the clutter out of the salon and your cabin...usually. And, don''t forget the family pet(s).


----------

